# Needlepoint Belts



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

The Mrs. refuses to learn and I cannot think of a single ex that would consider it, so I am forced to purchase a custom needlepoint belt. I called Smathers and Branson ( www.smathersandbranson.com ) and they would make me one for $150.00 +. Does anyone have any other resources? Any suggestions? Should I even concern myself with getting my initials and Labradors on a belt?

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

If you're more set on the design rather than it being needlepoint, I bet Leatherman Limited could come up with one for you that is cheaper. I emailed them last year and they said it would be something like $35 for an emblematic belt with my initials on it.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I think Trip's suggestion is a good one. The S+B belts are beautiful, but pricey for a casual belt, IMEA (in my economic atmosphere). Also, I wonder how needlepoint holds up over time (does it start to fray from friction with belt loops?)


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

tripreed said:


> If you're more set on the design rather than it being needlepoint, I bet Leatherman Limited could come up with one for you that is cheaper. I emailed them last year and they said it would be something like $35 for an emblematic belt with my initials on it.


Trip, I wasn't aware that LM did monogramming -- where on the strap would your initials have gone, exactly? Embossed on the tab? Or actually woven into the web somewhere?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Trip, I wasn't aware that LM did monogramming -- where on the strap would your initials have gone, exactly? Embossed on the tab? Or actually woven into the web somewhere?


On the web, like the classic Nantucket belt . At least, that was what I was wanting, and I believe that that is how the person I was in contact with understood me.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*Belts*

I have seen the needle point belts and sadly they just aren't worth the $150 despite their elegance and quality. If you have that kind of money to really throw around give some to the charity of your choice and go to the leatherman site which is very very reasonable and makes good merchandise. I do think it is hard to justify $150 on a belt that is sufficiently casual to limit its use. On the same note is it really reasonable to spend $350 on an alligator belt that we used to wear in high school and college which were in the days of less environmental conservation?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

tripreed said:


> On the web, like the classic Nantucket belt. At least, that was what I was wanting, and I believe that that is how the person I was in contact with understood me.


I see, thanks. I've been thinking about having their signal flag belt:

done with my initials -- I think I'll contact them and see whether this is feasible.

EGF


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the Leatherman link. I looked through there and they have a construction belt with bulldozers and dumptrucks and such on there. My 3 year old son would LOVE it. It's hard to find kids belts that aren't junk. Apparenlty kids don't wear belts much any more, but my son wants to wear them just like daddy. I think I might have to order him one.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Perhaps you should buy a one off for your lab and put his initials on it.  He'd get more wear from it than you and the cost could more easily be justified. Take the dog for a walk and bingo, same effect.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

tripreed said:


> If you're more set on the design rather than it being needlepoint, I bet Leatherman Limited could come up with one for you that is cheaper. I emailed them last year and they said it would be something like $35 for an emblematic belt with my initials on it.


Thanks for this link Trip. I was not aware of that site, but I like it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Smathers and Branson
Bow tie needlepoint belt


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Perhaps you should buy a one off for your lab and put his initials on it. He'd get more wear from it than you and the cost could more easily be justified. Take the dog for a walk and bingo, same effect.


Great suggestion! I bought my lab a needlepoint collar with yellowfin tuna embroidered on it and shes gets all sorts of compliments.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I am very impressed with the Leatherman site's variety of patterns. There are at least 5 that I want to get. And all for the same price as one S&B belt. Although I do think the needlepoint looks really nice.

Danny


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> Smathers and Branson
> Bow tie needlepoint belt


I've been drooling over that belt for some time now. I'm saving my pennies but unfortunately I'm still a way away from being able to afford it.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

*Leatherman comment*

As usual, Mac, very nice!

FWIW, I have 3 leatherman surcingles, and I must say, I am not 
overly impressed with the leather. It is rather thin and sort of un-substantial feeling. I am shocked that the leather in my Lands End surcingles (I have 2 of these) is much more hefty and substantial. 2 x heavier in my estimation.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

paper clip said:


> As usual, Mac, very nice!
> 
> FWIW, I have 3 leatherman surcingles, and I must say, I am not
> overly impressed with the leather. It is rather thin and sort of un-substantial feeling. I am shocked that the leather in my Lands End surcingles (I have 2 of these) is much more hefty and substantial. 2 x heavier in my estimation.


Any thoughts on the D ring belts? I'm more likely to go in that direction.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Speas said:


> Any thoughts on the D ring belts? I'm more likely to go in that direction.


I have no quarrel with the fabrics or hardware on my Leatherman surcingles. However, I haven't purchased any d-rings from them, so I couldn't offer any further comment. I may look into those for this summer, as I seem to have enough surcingles now.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, I can't justify a full S&B belt just yet...but I was in DC yesterday and picked up this little gem. I like penguins.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Danny said:


> Well, I can't justify a full S&B belt just yet...but I was in DC yesterday and picked up this little gem. I like penguins.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


That's a cool key ring. :icon_smile_big: 
Alright, alright, that was pretty bad.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

JCrew is selling a needlepoint belt, now on sale. Original price, $300 (!), on sale now for $99 with an additional 30% off.

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...sives/shoesaccessories/PRDOVR~95538/95538.jsp

JB


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Too bad the J. Crew belt only is available in one size (38). 

As often happens, at first I didn't realize I was reading an old thread that had been bumped. In any case, I strongly disagree with some of the commentary, above, about S&B needlepoint belts not being worth $150+. There is a big difference between needlepoint belts and the cheap "ribbon on webbing" style belts sold by Leatherman, etc. I much prefer the needlepoint ones.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Try Tucker Blair. Their a new start up, a buddy of mine went to college with the founder and turned me on to them.

https://www.tuckerblair.com/contact.html


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Duck- I have a couple of the McLauglins and prefer them over S&B. They just seem to be of a better quality and heft.

Having said that, I was in a needlepoint shop on St Simmons and was yacking how my girlfriend did one for me but my wife threw it away. The ex never did replace the belt and my current girlfriend told me to pound sand.

The owner told me if I selected a pattern she would check with her ladies to see if any of them would be up for it. I suggested a hundred bucks and she thought that might fly. I told her I'd get back to her. Worth a shot.

Having said all of that - -I just ordered the Crew belt.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Duck said:


> The Mrs. refuses to learn and I cannot think of a single ex that would consider it, so I am forced to purchase a custom needlepoint belt. I called Smathers and Branson ( www.smathersandbranson.com ) and they would make me one for $150.00 +. Does anyone have any other resources? Any suggestions? Should I even concern myself with getting my initials and Labradors on a belt?
> 
> Cheers,
> Duck


Excuse my ignorance Duck but are those really done by hand? They look great regardless of how they're made.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Come August I'm going to have to just bite the bullet and pull the trigger (or is it the other way around?).



I wonder how many enemies I just made on this board.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I, for one, hate you now. WAR EAGLE!

In all seriousness, you'll love the belt. I have the Auburn one for game days.



JordanW said:


> Come August I'm going to have to just bite the bullet and pull the trigger (or is it the other way around?).
> 
> I wonder how many enemies I just made on this board.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow. A Green Bay fan. I'm always amazed at how many Packer fans there are in Northeast Florida. Amazing.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ :icon_smile_big:

You'd think they'd be able to get the colors right, at least, being such hard core fans.



(I really don't have a dog in this fight, to be honest. My small undergrad institution won't be having a belt made by S&B for, well, ever.)


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

wnh said:


> My small undergrad institution won't be having a belt made by S&B for, well, ever.)


Neither will mine.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

wnh said:


> ^ :icon_smile_big:
> 
> You'd think they'd be able to get the colors right, at least, being such hard core fans.
> 
> (I really don't have a dog in this fight, to be honest. My small undergrad institution won't be having a belt made by S&B for, well, ever.)


Sure they will....if you request it. They do custom orders.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

*S+B belts rock*

Back to Duck's OP -- sorry for weighing in so late on this -- but my only criticism of the S+B belts is that once I started wearing one, all my other casual belts paled in comparison and I couldn't get up much enthusiasm to wear them anymore!

The S+Bs are beautiful. The colors are extraordinarily vibrant and hold up well. There will be some very slight chafing of the fabric around the edges of the belt, but this is over hundreds of wearings and besides, like everything else, they look better with some wear. S+B will add the monogram, as I'm sure you know.

As for quality -- I'm not an expert but I've had many raves from women who needlepoint, especially regarding the smallness of the stitching. Incidentally the leather backing of the belt is of high quality as well; so you feel you're wearing something substantial that's capable of holding up your drawers.

Who can say if they are worth $175? The logic that you can go out and get 50 surcingles or whatever for the same price is absurd. You don't want the other belts, you want the S+B.

tjs


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Sarte hits on excellent points for needlepoints. I've always thought Trad was about quality and soul. That x-factor that you can't put your finger on but you know it's special.

A table full of J Crew Rep ties on sale at the Mall is not special - - to me. Leatherman belts are not special - - to me. Needle Points are and I pay a premium for them.

I have two J McLaughlins, the signal flags and the fox heads. It's hard to define the quality of the needle pointing; I understand S&B and J Mc have their needlepointing done in Vietnam. With both the needlepointing is far better than what my girlfriend did in college.

The big diffrence is the leather tabs and buckle. The leather is thinner on S&B and the buckle cheaper as opposed to J Mc, who for $20 more put a really nice touch with their leather and buckle. Either way, needlepoint belts are a treasure and I think they signify the wearer as erudite and sohisticated and a little crazy to spend that much on a belt - -but that's what makes it special.

I just did a post on my blog about needlepoint belts with some comparison pics between S&B and J Mac and the custom needlepoints I've been seeing in NYC.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Roast (Apr 13, 2008)

I recently purchased a custom (for my southern college) S&B belt and have found the colors and quality to be terrific. There's something special about a needlepoint belt that just isn't captured by any other kind of belt. All the better if it's made specially for you by a wife or girlfriend (or perhaps your mother). Which brings me to my question. I also have a wonderful old monogrammed needlepoint belt that was made for me by a college girlfriend. Unfortunately, it seems to have gotten smaller and no longer fits! Has anyone had a needlepoint belt re-backed and re-sized to add a couple of inches?


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Just have a decent cobbler/shoe repair place lengthen the bridle portion. They should be able to line it with leather as well.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Take a look at the belts from www.beltedcow.com They are made here in Falmouth Maine and are excellent. They have a hugh selection. I bought two of them last week. They are Awesome!


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

oxford said:


> Take a look at the belts from www.beltedcow.com They are made here in Falmouth Maine and are excellent. They have a hugh selection. I bought two of them last week. They are Awesome!


I've searched the entire site. Where are the needlepoints?


----------



## Roast (Apr 13, 2008)

tintin said:


> Just have a decent cobbler/shoe repair place lengthen the bridle portion. They should be able to line it with leather as well.


Thanks TinTin. Makes perfect sense, but I wouldn't have thought of it.

BTW, I just read your latest entry on your blog and it's spot on. That old needlepoint belt of mine has been hiding in the back of the closet for a long time. I hope enough time has passed that my wife won't mind when I bring it back now.


----------



## Pappa (Dec 2, 2007)

*Tucker Blair*

Greetings----

Long time lurker first time poster.

Ordered the "Beer Bottle/Crab" belt. Was as depicted.

I am an oldie who live through the trad era and have done everything that is new and now going back to what brung me!

Pappa


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Pappa said:


> Greetings----
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster.
> 
> ...


I love that belt and have been holding off on ordering. Would you say it is comparable to the other brands discussed here? I like the fact that it is $50 less expensive.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

JordanW said:


> Come August I'm going to have to just bite the bullet and pull the trigger (or is it the other way around?).
> 
> I wonder how many enemies I just made on this board.


Beautiful. I have the keychain, living deep in enemy territory I haven't sprung for the belt... yet.

If you do get it, I am almost certain that Andy has them in stock at George Gibson's over on Baxter. I love that store and miss it quite a bit, great great people.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

oxford said:


> Take a look at the belts from www.beltedcow.com They are made here in Falmouth Maine and are excellent. They have a hugh selection. I bought two of them last week. They are Awesome!


The price is definitely right. How is the quality?


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

tinytim said:


> The price is definitely right. How is the quality?


Just a tip: This are not needlepoint.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

videocrew said:


> Beautiful. I have the keychain, living deep in enemy territory I haven't sprung for the belt... yet.
> 
> If you do get it, I am almost certain that Andy has them in stock at George Gibson's over on Baxter. I love that store and miss it quite a bit, great great people.


Thank you, videocrew. I thought about calling him. You know, Andy isn't doing well. He was diagnosed with cancer some time back.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

JordanW said:


> Just a tip: This are not needlepoint.


You mean they're not hand stitched. Are they done on an embroidery machine?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

tinytim said:


> You mean they're not hand stitched. Are they done on an embroidery machine?


They're not embroidered either. It's a printed ribbon sewn to a cotton webbing backer. Needlepoint is where the stitching actually makes the pattern, and most needlepoint belts are backed in leather, though you can't see it.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

videocrew said:


> They're not embroidered either. It's a printed ribbon sewn to a cotton webbing backer. Needlepoint is where the stitching actually makes the pattern, and most needlepoint belts are backed in leather, though you can't see it.


No wonder the price is so cheap. Is it legitimate to have it machine embroidered?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know if such a machine exists, but if it did, I'd be OK with it I guess.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

videocrew said:


> I don't know if such a machine exists, but if it did, I'd be OK with it I guess.


They do 
https://www.macphersonmeistergram.com/default.aspx?pageid=1
My cousin has one, they're amazing.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Machine embroidery ain't needlepoint. Recommend you bone up a little on your handicrafts. Wikipedia, although not perfect, will give you a basic understanding: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needlepoint

Scott


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Naval Gent said:


> Machine embroidery ain't needlepoint. Recommend you bone up a little on your handicrafts. Wikipedia, although not perfect, will give you a basic understanding: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needlepoint
> 
> Scott


I understand that machine embroidery isn't needlepoint. But it is cheaper than needlepoint and looks very nice if done by someone who is knowlegeable on it.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

tinytim said:


> I understand that machine embroidery isn't needlepoint. But it is cheaper than needlepoint and looks very nice if done by someone who is knowlegeable on it.


Right, but we're talking about needlepoint belts here. Get your cousin to make an embroidered belt, you might be on to something.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

videocrew said:


> Right, but we're talking about needlepoint belts here. Get your cousin to make an embroidered belt, you might be on to something.


I understand about handcrafted. For years I was a holster/sheath maker. I would put hours into leather and very few people understood why I charged so much more than the ready made guys. I eventually stopped and just do it as a hobby. Machine embroidery like machine sewn and stamped leather can look very nice. But it isn't quite as nice as hand done. It is cheaper though.

Tim


----------



## k87a91v94 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been a periodic lurker and have now taken the plunge to register; this is my first post.

A few thoughts on needlepoint belts. I am overly blessed to have a grandmother, mother and wife who all needlepoint. Even my sister-in-law is an avid stitcher. When the women of the family get together, the "stitch and *****" sessions begin and the men subtly try to flee to other pursuits, often involving a Mount Gay and tonic. As a result of this wonderful avocation, the men of my family are each blessed with several belts - I think my dad has around 10 by now.

There is nothing like a handstitched belt. It is simply very heartwarming to wear a good-looking belt and be able to respond "[Wife's name] did this for me a few Christmases ago" to the "Where'd you get that?" question. Seeing the process and the hard work that goes into the final products makes them particularly treasured. With handmade, you also can play a part in the canvas/theme and colors choices. The variety of ready-made canvases available is astounding, and the choices for a "design your own" infinite. The belts I have from both my mom and wife are worn almostly constantly outside of work. My wife has also done needlepoint stockings for each member of our family - mine, which depicts a wonderful golf-playing Santa complete with plus fours, is one of my most cherished possessions. If I can figure out how to work it, I'll post some pics of these in the future.

Lest I be deemed to be a snob on my first post, let me reiterate - I know I am lucky in this regard, and do not look my nose down on those who have bought the S&B, J Macs or other "off-the-rack" needlepoint belts. As some have remarked on this thread, the S&Bs and J Macs are of good quality, and we have bought some for our kids -- there being no point in hand-stitching a belt for a boy whose waist size changes every 6 months or so. It is just that, as in most things, the personal, handmade touch lends something special.

I think the S&Bs and J Macs are a decent bang for the buck if handmade isn't in the cards for you. All-in, a wife/girl-friend/mom/etc. made belt can cost anywhere from $140 to over $300, depending on the canvas cost and finishing. Some individual canvases (the kind you have the shop do for you with your own stuff - school logos, hobbies, etc.) can cost $175 alone, and the finishing can be pretty pricey.

One thought for those that covet a handmade belt - my wife has done a lot of needlepointing for friends as gifts, and is doing a belt right now as a 40th birthday present for a good friend of ours. The friend's wife was very excited when we came up with the idea, and I think the friend is going to love it, as he wants one but his wife doesn't needlepoint. So hint around to those you know who needlepoint, and be very, very nice to them. As for you younger guys out there - a girl who needlepoints (or who expresses a desire to learn) should get some serious plus points in the future wife tally. Why do you think some of these posters seem so wistful about the belts that "college/prep school girlfriend" did for them that still hang in the closet?

On a related note, tintin - liked your blog on the subject very much. Needelpoint belts and a Phoebe Cates encounter all in one day??? To this product of the 80s, that's a helluva good day.


----------



## k87a91v94 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been a periodic lurker and have now taken the plunge to register; this is my first post.

A few thoughts on needlepoint belts. I am overly blessed to have a grandmother, mother and wife who all needlepoint. Even my sister-in-law is an avid stitcher. When the women of the family get together, the "stitch and b****" sessions begin and the men subtly try to flee to other pursuits, often involving a Mount Gay and tonic. As a result of this wonderful avocation, the men of my family are each blessed with several belts - I think my dad has around 10 by now.

There is nothing like a handstitched belt. It is simply very heartwarming to wear a good-looking belt and be able to respond "[Wife's name] did this for me a few Christmases ago" to the "Where'd you get that?" question. Seeing the process and the hard work that goes into the final products makes them particularly treasured. With handmade, you also can play a part in the canvas/theme and colors choices. The variety of ready-made canvases available is astounding, and the choices for a "design your own" infinite. The belts I have from both my mom and wife are worn almostly constantly outside of work. My wife has also done needlepoint stockings for each member of our family - mine, which depicts a wonderful golf-playing Santa complete with plus fours, is one of my most cherished possessions. If I can figure out how to work it, I'll post some pics of these in the future.

Lest I be deemed to be a snob on my first post, let me reiterate - I know I am lucky in this regard, and do not look my nose down on those who have bought the S&B, J Macs or other "off-the-rack" needlepoint belts. As some have remarked on this thread, the S&Bs and J Macs are of good quality, and we have bought some for our kids -- there being no point in hand-stitching a belt for a boy whose waist size changes every 6 months or so. It is just that, as in most things, the personal, handmade touch lends something special.

I think the S&Bs and J Macs are a decent bang for the buck if handmade isn't in the cards for you. All-in, a wife/girl-friend/mom/etc. made belt can cost anywhere from $140 to over $300, depending on the canvas cost and finishing. Some individual canvases (the kind you have the shop do for you with your own stuff - school logos, hobbies, etc.) can cost $175 alone, and the finishing can be pretty pricey.

One thought for those that covet a handmade belt - my wife has done a lot of needlepointing for friends as gifts, and is doing a belt right now as a 40th birthday present for a good friend of ours. The friend's wife was very excited when we came up with the idea, and I think the friend is going to love it, as he wants one but his wife doesn't needlepoint. So hint around to those you know who needlepoint, and be very, very nice to them. As for you younger guys out there - a girl who needlepoints (or who expresses a desire to learn) should get some serious plus points in the future wife tally. Why do you think some of these posters seem so wistful about the belts that "college/prep school girlfriend" did for them that still hang in the closet?

On a related note, tintin - liked your blog on the subject very much. Needelpoint belts and a Phoebe Cates encounter all in one day??? To this product of the 80s, that's a helluva good day.


----------

